# Opportunity to purchase commissioned portrait at almost half its normal value!!



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Will be bidding once it gets a bit closer.  I know you are over all the kitteh photos, but would you do one of my Mum's cat Sam if I won? It would be for her b'day in October, but I'd be happy with a horse one. Its completely up to you if I win.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Great to hear you'd like to bid Gidji  I haven't pushed this auction hugely so you'll be in with a good chance 

And yeah no problems, I do prefer my horses of course, but I've got a good break from the cats for a while so will be ready to do another one by then


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yay, oh believe me I'm in it to win it!  **eyes off all the other bidders**


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hahaha I'm glad to hear that! It's always fantastic to have support in my work, makes it worth while putting in all those hours! Good luck on your bidding, either way it will be cheaper than buying straight off my website, as I have set the buy it now price lower than standard


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

Good idea, good luck with your advertising push!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

only 2 weeks to go! For any overseas interest, closing date is 8th August in Australia, make sure you check dates for your location so you don't miss out!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

One more week, don't miss out! Finishes August 8 (Australia. O/S buyers please make sure you check your time zone against Australia so you don't miss the closing date)


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Only one day to go!!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Three hours and thirty minutes to go!!!! Get in there asap so you dont miss out


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Gawd I wish I wasn't broke I totally want a portrait of my boy! Good luck, not that you need it ;]


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

One hour to go!!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

30 minutes to go!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

how much would shipping be? I am so tempted!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Free shipping in Australia, HowClever 
O/S I will only charge AU$10 for postage - it is usually AU$20


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Ahh, I'm in. Going to register and bid

ETA: It won't log me in!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Have you registered? It should send you an email in a minute and let you log straight in


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I registered, but it hasn't sent me an email yet


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Will PM you


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I got my mum to register and bid for me


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Fantastic


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

:|:|:|:| Grr, I thought it ended tonight . Don't worry, my pay goes in on Wednesday, so I'll pm you about purchasing a portrait.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh ****** Gidji!! Sorry mate it was the 8th. Send me a PM, and we can sort something out, as I said, I'm really quite desperate for any money I can get right now, so I'm sure we can come to an agreement


----------

